
Show HN: Zenit – Cross-service reports using SQL - niccolop
https://zenitanalytics.com
======
cecammiade
I think there is a lot of value from being able to link tables together in the
cloud rather than offline in csv or Excel format. Maintaining data integrity,
avoiding duplicate lines and join errors are the obvious potential flaws, but
Zenit has been working to overcome these hurdles so the cross platform query
would be very a useful time saver and malleable enough to adjust based on the
specific insight you're looking for. Automatically detecting 'like' parameters
such as 'time_date' and 'date' across two tables and merging them
automatically (or after user verification) is one example. Then getting real
time visualization of that data in an email is what Zenit is working on. For
example, a super simple query such as: SELECT event, distinct_id FROM
zenit_mixpanel WHERE mp_country_code = 'UK' AND platform = 'android'ORDER BY
created_at could be merged with SELECT from total_logins....just one example
of a merged table. Looking forward to feedback.

------
Flammy
Your product page... doesn't really answer any of my questions.

So it presumably asks for access to any analytics platforms we use... and uses
that data to do what, exactly? Generate reports? How is it better than the
various report generating features in various analytics today?

I guess I'm not convinced you can automatically link data together.
Correlation rather than causation.

Is there a demo available? Personally I wouldn't want to grant permission to
access to a tool when 1) I am not sure what it will do with the data (or who
it will resell it to...) 2) I'm still not sure what I'll get out of it.

That said obviously its in my space and I'm interested.

~~~
niccolop
Yes, the idea is that you will be able to easily create reports from multiple
sources of data you already use; so you don't have to do all the work yourself
manually. And then subsequently you could schedule certain reports to appear
in your inbox daily/weekly/monthly.

Good point on having a demo, we need to improve our website material so you
can see things in action, or at least through cases studies.

We will not resell your data, we are simply helping you to understand your
data. Similar to having a data scientist explore it for you, Zenit helps you
understand what your LTV of users is, or other critical elements you want to
understand.

Thanks for your feedback!

~~~
Flammy
Thanks for the reply.

A demo with sample data would be best if possible... It would let me explore
what Zenit does while you can work to convince me how awesome it is and how
much it will help me.

~~~
niccolop
Do you think it would be useful on the homepage as well as when you log in?

Thanks.

~~~
Flammy
If you create a demo account, perhaps just link to it from both?

I imagine having it if someone signs up but hasn't yet connected any services
yet is a better alternative to leaving it blank.

------
niccolop
Please let us know your feedback, we are interested to hear also how you
currently handle issues like figuring out the LTV of your app users, and what
search terms are working best for you in your app store listing.

------
b14d
Ideally if you use Mixpanel/Flurry/Localytics or other services together we’d
love you to check out Zenit and know what you think.

